# This is crazy wierd.



## cagey (Nov 5, 2014)

I do not know what I think or should say about this.

http://www.news.com.au/world/man-ea...iscovery-channel/story-fndir2ev-1227113899029


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't think either or find words just.......


----------



## Native_EWD (Nov 5, 2014)

Camera? Is that the word? haha Hes reaction will be, it was very tight, dark and wet. Such a vital and important experiment!


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe he just wants to prove a snake can eat a human?...


----------



## Beans (Nov 6, 2014)

The poor snake though.


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 6, 2014)

What is he planning to do once he's inside?


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2014)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> Maybe he just wants to prove a snake can eat a human?...



It's already known big snakes can swallow humans, there are a few cases of African rock pythons swallowing children. There are also cases involving reticulated pythons swallowing men, women and children.


----------



## arevenant (Nov 6, 2014)

hopefully the snake decides to constrict him enough to fail the suit.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2014)

I wonder what end he plans to come out.


----------



## Brownbird (Nov 7, 2014)

This cannot possibly be legit.....even if there was a snake big enough to swallow an adult, whatever protective suit he has on would be too bulky.
I assume the snake would die if it did indeed swallow smething that big and undigestable?


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 7, 2014)

Found this comment from PETA posted 6 hrs ago.

The statement continued: "Whatever the filmmaker has planned, the snake will likely pay the ultimate price, as animals usually do when they're used for entertainment. PETA has reached out to the Discovery Channel and asked them to pull the show, whether it is a hoax or not."

So not sure if hoax or not... I'll go with hoax/ build interest in new Show


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 3, 2014)

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/25666404/eaten-alive-anaconda-man-explains-stunt/


----------

